# West of England Tumblers



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Just wondering how many "Wests" breeders are on this site...


----------



## loftkeeper10 (Jul 31, 2004)

*wests*

i raise them here in texas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I LOVE the Westies, but don't breed them.

I only have 4 pigeons (rescued, non releasable) and one happens to be WoeBeGone, my WOE Tortoiseshell. Such a funny bird! But, when protecting eggs....MOST territorial! OUCH!!

Love and Hugs
Shi and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Only one other West breeder ?? Realy ????


----------



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

ive got WOE tumblers and thinking of breeding them


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

*Photos ?*



tomyascaddy said:


> ive got WOE tumblers and thinking of breeding them



What colors do you have, Do you have any photos..


----------



## Yelsob (Sep 25, 2009)

Tim's Tumblers said:


> Just wondering how many "Wests" breeders are on this site...


My daughter & I show WOEs.

I show black self & andalusian. My daughter shows balds & mottles (gold, red, yellow)


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a WOE Hen - she's the best Mom in my loft!
I can't get her a boyfriend for about a year, the gorgeous brown I love for her won't be available till then.

Boo Hoo.
(Oh and I have two accidental WOE/Classic Old Frill crosses, they are solid black, look like WOEs, but have shorter beaks. They're gorgeous!)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

karijo said:


> I have a WOE Hen - she's the best Mom in my loft!
> I can't get her a boyfriend for about a year, the gorgeous brown I love for her won't be available till then.
> 
> Boo Hoo.
> (Oh and I have two accidental WOE/Classic Old Frill crosses, they are solid black, look like WOEs, but have shorter beaks. They're gorgeous!)


*Hi KARIJO, If you can make it to the Pageant of Pigeons next month you will see 500 or more Westies*GEORGE


----------

